# White Star Bottling Company Detroit MI



## metaldetecta (Mar 26, 2018)

The top of the lip is chipped off, but this seems like a keeper. I can't find any info on it. I dug this up yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## botlguy (Mar 27, 2018)

Leon (hemihampton) should know something about this one.
Jim S


----------



## metaldetecta (Mar 27, 2018)

botlguy said:


> Leon (hemihampton) should know something about this one.
> Jim S



Thank you!


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm a little familiar with it since I have 1 or 2 & have it in a Seltzer bottle. I think it's a little tough as I don't see to many to often but probably not worth more then $20 bucks. Hope that helps? LEON.


----------



## metaldetecta (Mar 28, 2018)

hemihampton said:


> I'm a little familiar with it since I have 1 or 2 & have it in a Seltzer bottle. I think it's a little tough as I don't see to many to often but probably not worth more then $20 bucks. Hope that helps? LEON.
> 
> View attachment 182110View attachment 182111View attachment 182112



Thank you for the information! I really appreciate it. I don't plan on selling it. Any idea on age? The top looks tooled, but I can't tell if it is a crown or a blob top due to the very top of the lip being broken off.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm going to guess it's ABM from 19 teens-1920's & a Crown top. LEON.


----------



## metaldetecta (Mar 29, 2018)

hemihampton said:


> I'm going to guess it's ABM from 19 teens-1920's & a Crown top. LEON.



Awesome! Thank you for the info!


----------



## WAcollector13 (Sep 4, 2019)

My great uncle owned White Star in the late 1920s and early 1930s. His daughter, still alive in her 90s, swore to me that bottling Faygo got them through the depression.


----------

